# doing lizardmen again



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, its been ages since I've last posted something on here but I think I am going to start becoming a regular poster again, anyways my local game store is planning on doing a slow grow league starting at 500 points increasing by 250 points every 2 weeks, everything must be painted as well so I thought what better army to play than the incredibly vibrant who have also gotten a new book lizardmen, I have my first 4 lists planned out and I am looking for feedback, Thanks!

Saurus Scar veteran 92 spear - light armour - shield
10 Saurus warriors 140
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Ripperdactyls 120
-----------------------------
Saurus Scar veteran 92 Spear - Light Armour - shield
10 Saurus warriors 140
10 Saurus warriors 140
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Terradon Riders 105
-----------------------------
Saurus Scar Veteran 86 Spear - Shield
14 Saurus Warriors 184
14 Saurus Warriors 184
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Terradon Riders 105
Trogldon 200
-----------------------------
Saurus Scar Veteran 300 Carnosaur
15 Saurus Warriors 195
15 Saurus Warriors 195
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Ripperdactyls 120
3 Terradon Riders 105
Trogldon 200


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey welcome back  post up a Plog of these in the Project Log section.slow grow leagues are a great way to keep updates coming regularly  and i need some ideas on how to paint my lizards now that im slowly growing back into fantasy


----------



## Dryadz (Nov 30, 2013)

Sounds similar to what we are doing at the moment Flindo. Wish we had a Lizzie player, one of my fav armies. That Scar Vet will be mean at low points  You decided a colour scheme yet?


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

not yet, I am picking up my first 1,000 points and the army book on Friday though so I will let my imagination than do the decisions.


----------

